# Changing Retirement Visa to Working Visa



## Fish Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Has anyone had the experience of entering Malaysia on a retirement visa and then later switching to a work visa?

I'm a couple of years under the age requirement for a retirement visa but can easily meet the financial requirements. 

I'm in the early stages of considering a retirement to Malaysia or Thailand so I've got some time to gather information and figure this out.

I'm wondering if it is possible to change your visa status.

I've read over the information on the government website but didn't see anything that addresses this.

I'm thinking I might get bored with not working. I guess volunteer work would be an option to combat boredom but just wondering if a switch of visas is even permitted.


----------

